# spinach artichoke dip Q view abt's



## big game cook (Apr 21, 2009)

last week since the wife loves spinach artichoke dip. well i do too. i made these. took 1lb of itialian sausage. the pre seasoned turkey chubs in green wrap from krogers and fried it up. mixed 1/2 of it with cream cheese and other with a package of krogers spin art dip. stuffed 2 big portabello caps and jalapenos with the mix. topped with 1/4 strips bacon.





did these on the grill cause i was out of lump. placed them over the off side indirect heat with wet mesquite in foil over flame to add smoke. cooked about two hrs.



as they were about done i topped mushrooms with cheese and added a couple of angus beef chuck steaks. results were great. wife loved the abts with the spin dip in them. they were real good. will be making them soon. got ingreadients last evening.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice job!  That is a great idea with the spin dip.
I love anything with spinach and spin dip is delicious.  Great idea with the abts, but in the portobello?  Wow!  Mushroom...Mmmmm...another love.  To combine them gets nothing less than points from me to you.
Have to try that out now.
Thanks!


----------



## rivet (Apr 21, 2009)

Excellent cooking, Big Game...really excellent! Nice all around dinner~ and of course, spinach dip is ALWAYS a winner!


----------



## baddurango (May 12, 2009)

Nice I love spinach and artichoke dip and with portabella mushrooms even better, mouth is watering must try...


----------



## grothe (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic lookin plate o' food.....great job BGC!!


----------

